# jobs before EMS



## titmouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Tried looking for older threads and didnt find anything related. Its interesting to see what people did  before ems. I worked for a major instrument retailer, after 4.5 years of working there and I have realized that its time to bounce. Quit my job in October so that I could focus on school and thats it. As of now I am waiting for my state card to get here and gonna apply at more places.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 5, 2013)

What about you?


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandwhich "artist" as we were called

Aquarium store


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2013)

First job was at a local pumpkin patch and Christmas tree farm owned by my god parents. They have bouncy rides there and I was one of the "ride attendants". I also did first aid there. 

My second job was at an event EMS company. 

Third job is at my current 911 ambulance company. 

Fourth job is at my college as an EMT skills instructor. 

Note: I only have jobs 3 and 4 now.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 5, 2013)

Among other things, I was a lab tech in various microbiology labs, and a dance instructor.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was a computer field engineer before I got into EMS


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 5, 2013)

Union Carpenter.
Professional volly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2013)

Programmed radio stations.


----------



## med109 (Jan 6, 2013)

GEEZ, I have done all kinds of things. 
-Worked as a waitress when I was a teenager.

-Then worked at a assisted living center as a housekeeper, latter as an CNA at the same place. Went to EMT school during this time.

-Began working part time for local ambulance, still CNA, and bartending on days off.

-Quit CNA, still @ ambulance, and bartending, began working at a pipe supply company. Was offered full time day shift on ambulance and they would pay for EMT-I class so I quit pipe supply. 

-Still bartending, went to school, working full time days at ambulance, do the bookkeeping for husbands plumbing company, and became a mother. Quit bartending, and began working at the jail as a nurse in the evenings and weekends. 

-Now I work full time ambulance, also am the manager of the ambulance, and do the books for plumbing company, and full time wife and mommy.

Yeah I don't sleep much.


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had plenty of jobs.

First I worked at the local YMCA as a referee for basketball and soccer, then I moved into aquatics where I was able to gain more hours as a lifeguard, and then I started teaching swim lessons there.  I had to leave there when that branch went bankrupt and they sold the building.

Then I worked at a retail store and a pet store (ridiculously stupid jobs, I know).

Then I worked in a pizza parlor.

Next I got my real estate license and worked for a short while as a realtor's personal assistant to learn the ropes and by the time I was getting started on my own the housing market crashed big (about 2007).

Then I went back to my roots and worked for the city as a lifeguard and swim instructor.  That pool had to be shut down also shortly after.

Then I worked as a substitute teacher which was cool for a while, but then I started having some really bad classes one after another and I rarely do that anymore.

Now I work minimal hours as a courier for a local business, and hopefully getting hired in EMS soon!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2013)

Grocery store clerk in high school
Military nuclear engineering
Private security / private investigator
911 dispatcher / Jailer
Animal control officer
TSA
Armed security
Satellite TV installer
ISP technician / tower monkey (technically after I got my job in EMS)


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Union Carpenter.
> Professional volly.



Had to throw that Union in there?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 6, 2013)

I delivered beer for 5 years, from age 18-23.


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jan 6, 2013)

Waiter/bartender for 8 years. First and last job before I jumped into EMS.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2013)

*Before EMS?*

Nothing. 

With EMS, many.

Come to think of it...

I still have more than 1 job. I just can't seem to reduce it from 3-4.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 6, 2013)

US Army


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I delivered beer for 5 years, from age 18-23.



Overall a more admired profession than the current?

I was a professional seasonal Toys R Them employee. 

Gas station guy. 

Boy Scout Camp for 15 years running. 

10 years in the residential and employment supports of adults with Developmental Disabilities. 

The last one gave me a very solid understanding of how to talk to people with cognitive delays. And a strong disliking of SNF staffs that talk to pts like children. 
The 40 hour training on dementia and Alzheimer's probably helped too.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fish said:


> Had to throw that Union in there?





I was a non-union carpenter before that. Only the latter provided healthcare, retirement and higher wages though...

Mind you I lasted 6 months in the carpenters union... trade unions are such ridiculously political establishments. I went back to school while waiting for the phone call from FDNY. Thankfully because of that I now never have to take a math or english class again. (until I need a masters)


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

Milla3P said:


> O
> 
> Boy Scout Camp for 15 years running.



You mentioned EOAs, this wouldn't be in Little Rhody would it? I spent a week at Yawgoog every year growing up.

In high school I caddied. Carried two bags for 18 holes, made 100 in cash. But boy did it suck.

Also worked a garden supply/power equipment place. Threw around bags of dirt, built snowblowers and mowers, and delivered things in a pickup without a working speedometer and crap brakes. Also got very good at selling organic grass seed to wealthy suburbanites.

Now I work for my college's sports medicine department, spending most of my time working with the D1 hockey program. When I'm not at school I work for a private ambulance company in Boston.


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> You mentioned EOAs, this wouldn't be in Little Rhody would it? I spent a week at Yawgoog every year growing up.




I've said too much. 

But if you've been there since 1997, we've probably met. 
Where'd you stay?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Tried looking for older threads and didnt find anything related. Its interesting to see what people did  before ems. I worked for a major instrument retailer, after 4.5 years of working there and I have realized that its time to bounce. Quit my job in October so that I could focus on school and thats it. As of now I am waiting for my state card to get here and gonna apply at more places.



They're there, but "SEARCH" is wonky.

Um, driver/warehouse for a pet and feed store, gypped gas stations out of recapable tires for a used tire store, McDonalds flipper, packer/shipper in a factory, unemployed, then either FD, student or EMT and/or nurse along with military. Embedded in the early days was my first EMS-like job, first aid/lifesaver and dockhand at a concession in the San Bernardino Mountains for one summer.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 6, 2013)

Grocery store bagger
Paintball shop/field manager
EMTB for a private service
911 fire/EMS dispatcher then part time medic for county 911 service
Current medic job

Mixed in all that was volly fire and ambulance.


----------



## CGULL (Jan 6, 2013)

I worked at Costco for a while. Didn't work out well then I went to EMT school!


----------



## chillybreeze (Jan 6, 2013)

kmart
cashier  
worker at a boat manufacturer
home cleaning service
service dept in rv dealership
private service home health care
waitress
bartender
medical transport 

All this while raising a family and doing volly work at ems service.  Now I work at 2 ems depts and still doing a day or so a week at rv dealership


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 6, 2013)

Fast Food Manager, sadly enough I made more doing that


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

Milla3P said:


> I've said too much.
> 
> But if you've been there since 1997, we've probably met.
> Where'd you stay?



Sleepy Hollow in Three Point. I want to say 2002-2008. In 2008 (maybe 2007 I can't remember) all I did was the BSA Lifeguard course, which along with a MFR course taken the same year through a Venturing group was the start of my interest in EMS. Got my Eagle in 2009 through Boston Minuteman.


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Sleepy Hollow in Three Point. I want to say 2002-2008. In 2008 (maybe 2007 I can't remember) all I did was the BSA Lifeguard course, which along with a MFR course taken the same year through a Venturing group was the start of my interest in EMS. Got my Eagle in 2009 through Boston Minuteman.



Oh. We've crossed paths. Many times. 

And I have sung "The Buffalo Dance" to you.


----------



## EMT B (Jan 6, 2013)

life guard--swim instructor--swim coach--swimmer


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 6, 2013)

Retail sales. First in sporting gear, then into electronics for the big bucks


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 6, 2013)

Used to work in grocery stores in the bakery department. Had to find a new career due to a severe food allergy.
Went back to school to become a veterinary technician. (see screen name)
Got laid off, and was offered the chance to go to school for my EMT license. Was not about to say no to more education, especially if someone else is willing to pay the bill.
Currently work in a call-center taking orders by phone while looking for more permanent work. The job market in my area is saturated with both vet. techs, and EMTs.

I'm not giving up on EMS, I do that as a volunteer.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

Milla3P said:


> Oh. We've crossed paths. Many times.
> 
> And I have sung "The Buffalo Dance" to you.



My ears would ring for days after going home from all the singing in the dining hall. My troop was known for singing christmas carols to drown everyone out so we could go back to eating every now and again. I don't think I've ever seen scoutmasters so proud.

My last year was the last year they did not have flush toilets, as a marker. 

I did consider working there for a time but I wanted more money, yet somehow I ended up in EMS. Hmmmm....


----------



## Steam Engine (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My ears would ring for days after going home from all the singing in the dining hall. My troop was known for singing christmas carols to drown everyone out so we could go back to eating every now and again. I don't think I've ever seen scoutmasters so proud.
> 
> My last year was the last year they did not have flush toilets, as a marker.
> 
> I did consider working there for a time but I wanted more money, yet somehow I ended up in EMS. Hmmmm....




What's the point?


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 6, 2013)

More or less in order and many overlapped. Growing up my father had an automotive dealership then had a motorcycle dealership and specialty vehicles. He felt I should be able to do everything. He and I had a few other business ventures together and separetly as well, mostly automotive. If it had wheels and a motor but no wings I've probably dealt with it.

 Swim Instructor
Lifeguard
janitor / lot monkey
parts clerk / gopher
hotel clerk
salesman / lease mgr
accounting clerk
service advisor / warrenty clerk
parts and service rep (Travelling)
unlicensed mechanic
operated a tire store, 
operated an outdoor equipment store
operated car rentals
Landlord
International purveyor of specialty mushrooms
operated a portable sign co. 

And somehow out of all that I ended up a paramedic. You never know what life has in store for you.


----------



## Backblast (Jan 7, 2013)

4 years in the Marine Corps after high school
Police officer for a few years after I got out of the Marines
Deputy sheriff after I got tired of the police department
LPN for the past 13 years
Start EMT-B course in less than 48 hours 
Planning on paramedic school next year


----------



## Aprz (Jan 7, 2013)

Lab Tech Assistant at a cement company x5 months ---> jobless x3 months ---> Baskin Robbins (ice cream shop) x2 years ---> Wingstop (chicken wing fast food) x2 years


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Steam Engine said:


> What's the point?



I come hit you with meal tray now!


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 7, 2013)

Steam Engine said:


> What's the point?



This is a fun thing here.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Jan 7, 2013)

I've worked at Goodwill for almost 2 years now. Started out as a donation attendant, and currently working in online sales/shipping. 

Hoping to get the heck outta there and into a private now that i'm certified.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 7, 2013)

Steam Engine said:


> What's the point?



Word of advice...don't annoy the members whose names are in red...

We fight dirty. 



J/K
:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Word of advice...don't annoy the members whose names are in red...
> 
> We fight dirty.
> 
> ...



I already fought dirty.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2013)

10 Years School (primary/middel School), 3 years Vocational School and additionally I have done a 3 year apprenticeship as glazier and got after a successfully Exam a glazier journeyman Certificate. Parallell I started my EMT training and worked in my Free Time as Volunteer. :wub:


----------



## stickclicks (Jan 9, 2013)

I worked at Apple Inc. for 5 years. Still a fan of the products, glad I got into EMS though. I do miss my employee discounts


----------



## phideux (Jan 10, 2013)

Insulation installer, carpenter, pizza maker, pizza deliverer, 
bass player/singer, newspaper distribution manager, gun salesman, weapons instructor, federal LEO, newspaper press and machine tech.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 10, 2013)

Property title searcher for a year, if you purchased a house in my county in 2005-6 there is a decent chance i know where you live, where you moved from and how much you payed
Land surveyor for like 3 years
Bussed tables, worked up to line cook
Retail Sales, lacrosse and soccer
Theme Park Security "officer" for 2 years
Theme Park Dispatcher for a year
Police officer for 3
EMS for 3


----------



## AGill01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Flipped burgers at a local family style neighborhood restaurant.


----------



## Rano Pano (Jan 13, 2013)

Starbucks - Server - EMT

The restaurant industry is pretty good about motivating people to get out of it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> The restaurant industry is pretty good about motivating people to get out of it.



So is EMS:rofl:


----------



## wyomingearth (Jan 14, 2013)

Bartending most of a decade, construction work.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Cub Scout summer camp counselor, commissioner and program director (4 summers, best job ever)
Rock climbing instructor (5 years)
Boy Scout winter camping crew guide (5 seasons)
Then a cornucopia of paid and volunteer EMS jobs for 4 years, finally landing at my current employer 5 years ago (and staying for another 28 years) and a paid on call firefighter/American hero (puke), and i get to play on the state's USAR task force...


----------



## Household6 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm currently a student, SAHM/W and part time daycare provider and a Sunday School teacher of three and four year olds..

Previously worked as an electrical engineer at a snowmobile/ATV company in Minnesota, before that I was an contractor for the military.


----------

